# What Else Can Happen? (Or Do I want To Know?!)



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm sorry that I have absent for awhile. There has been so much going on and I have been hanging on for dear life! To start: In September, my Father In Law passed away. He had been sick for a very long time and it was a blessing for him to go and be with the angels. Three days after he passed away, my Dad had a stroke and was hospitalized for 6 weeks. I had a skin cancer on my left hand and it was removed, however it became infected with MRSA and I was really sick and on 3 different antibiotics. Then, last Monday, Hubby was admitted to the hospital with a BIG hernia. Part of his stomach got through the opening and that was not good. He was in the hospital until Saturday night. I have been lurking on SM but have just not had time to reply. By the way, I woke up on Monday morning and did not get ANY sleep till this past Thursday night! I am running on empty!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I'm sorry that I have absent for awhile. There has been so much going on and I have been hanging on for dear life! To start: In September, my Father In Law passed away. He had been sick for a very long time and it was a blessing for him to go and be with the angels. Three days after he passed away, my Dad had a stroke and was hospitalized for 6 weeks. I had a skin cancer on my left hand and it was removed, however it became infected with MRSA and I was really sick and on 3 different antibiotics. Then, last Monday, Hubby was admitted to the hospital with a BIG hernia. Part of his stomach got through the opening and that was not good. He was in the hospital until Saturday night. I have been lurking on SM but have just not had time to reply. By the way, I woke up on Monday morning and did not get ANY sleep till this past Thursday night! I am running on empty!!!


Abby, so very sorry for all the things that have gone so bad for you and your family. I truly hope all bad stuff is behind you and things improve. I hope you will take time to read SM postings, that might help take your mind off troubles, at least temporarily.
Stick around.......


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm sorry for all the bad stuff that has been happening to you. I hope things start to get better for you now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my, sorry that your father in law passed and you and your father have been so sick. Hope it gets better.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry life has been bumpy. Here is to smoother and happier days.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope your father is doing better. I hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Abby, I have been where you are and it is truly a roller coaster. Sometimes you just have to grab on for dear life and scream, really! SCREAM OUTLOUD! It really will help! Sometimes we think we have been given more than we can handle, And then is when life calms down so we can absorb it all. Hang in there girl, you really will get thru this!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my! Sometimes it seems that life is just too hard! But.... We get up and carry on . Sometimes we wonder how we do it. I'm sorry that you're going through this. Praying that tomorrow brings a calmer and healthier time for you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Abby I am so sorry on your great loss, I often wonder why we have to go through so much all at the same time.
When I'm going through great trials I hold on to God's promise, 1 Corn 10: 13 I hope this will comfort you.
I also write things in my bible that I have read or heard, I'd like to share this one with you

You will face mountains so steep, desert's so long, and valleys so deep. 
Sometimes the journey's gentle, sometimes the cold winds blow.
But I want you to remember, I want you to know you will never walk alone...
Jesus will be right beside you all the way. He'll walk alongside us and hold our hand at the "scary" parts. 

I'll be praying for you and your dear husband and father.
Hugs to you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> Abby, I have been where you are and it is truly a roller coaster. Sometimes you just have to grab on for dear life and scream, really! SCREAM OUTLOUD! It really will help! Sometimes we think we have been given more than we can handle, And then is when life calms down so we can absorb it all. Hang in there girl, you really will get thru this!


This is so true. So sorry you're going though all of this. The saying, "when it rains, it pours" is certainly applicable. It's a lot to deal with but please take care of yourself. You need to be strong to get through all this. Hoping you and your dad will be okay. So sorry about your FIL.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Abby I am so sorry for all you are going through.
MRSA - my daughter had this and the meds to cure this made her so sick and it took at least 3 times on meds to finally get it.

I hope you get it the first time.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for all that you're going thru and hoping you can get some rest. Praying for you that it all settles down soon.


----------

